# Small, but not too small playmate for Sisko.



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

How about a mini or toy poodle? I can talk peoples heads off about dogs too, you are not the only one. Now don't get me started about bad training methods. Before you get another dog, I would have Captain Sisko already trained all the way, at least his obedience. Otherwise you will have a hard time finishing both of their obedience. If you are thinking really small a blue longhaired deer-head Chihuahua are larger than the average sized ones.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not yet unless your mother is going to be seriously invested in training the dog, in which case I would suggest an mpoo on the larger side.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I could talk your ear off about dog breeds😨, and it's fun to think and talk about what dog breeds are a possibility to get.


No worries, I’m the exact same way 😄 (literally memorized an entire dog breed encyclopedia my parents got me when I was 7, lol). I know I mentioned Borders in the other thread, but what about a Basset hound? Or an Alaskan Klee Kai? You could also go for a Corgi. Is your mom going to be the primary care taker? How active is she?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

EVpoodle said:


> How about a mini or toy poodle? I can talk peoples heads off about dogs too, you are not the only one. Now don't get me started about bad training methods. Before you get another dog, I would have Captain Sisko already trained all the way, at least his obedience. Otherwise you will have a hard time finishing both of their obedience. If you are thinking really small a blue longhaired deer-head Chihuahua are larger than the average sized ones.


I think a mini would be great! But it all depends on if my mom and brothers will help take care of it. I do all of Sisko's care. All of it. I'm glad I'm not the only who will talk people's ear off about dogs😆. That's so cute that you called him Captain Sisko😭 Yeah I should train him all the way first. Sisko could be a roll model! I love deer-headed Chihuahuas! But my mom doesn't really care for them.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Not yet unless your mother is going to be seriously invested in training the dog, in which case I would suggest an mpoo on the larger side.


I was thinking that too. I don't know how far she will take training.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> No worries, I’m the exact same way 😄 (literally memorized an entire dog breed encyclopedia my parents got me when I was 7, lol). I know I mentioned Borders in the other thread, but what about a Basset hound? Or an Alaskan Klee Kai? You could also go for a Corgi. Is your mom going to be the primary care taker? How active is she?


Awesome!😄 What book was it? My mom said that the basset hound is too big. She wants to know if the Alasken Klee Kai acts like a Husky. She doesn't want a Corgi anymore after learning about potential back problems. Yes she is! I would say we need a breed for moderate activity person.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I've met some very sweet Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. And I'd personally love a Havanese.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I've met some very sweet Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. And I'd personally love a Havanese.


Did you steal them? I have liked them ever since watching Too Cute on Animal Planet. They would probably be a great fit! We love Havanese too. Are you going to get one as your next dog? I have never asked you this, but do you like cats?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Did you steal them? I have liked them ever since watching Too Cute on Animal Planet. They would probably be a great fit! We love Havanese too. Are you going to get one as your next dog? I have never asked you this, but do you like cats?


I had two cats when I was a kid, and they were such characters and beloved family members. But I don't think I'd ever have one again. Litter boxes aren't my favourite thing. 

And I do hope to have a Havanese one day. I might need a few lifetimes for all the dogs I want!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I had two cats when I was a kid, and they were such characters and beloved family members. But I don't think I'd ever have one again. Litter boxes aren't my favourite thing.
> 
> And I do hope to have a Havanese one day. I might need a few lifetimes for all the dogs I want!


Awwww! Yeah, litter boxes are gross 😝

I would help you find a breeder if you want!


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Depends on a few factors.
How much exercise can your mum provide? Trainability, does she want a dog that’s fairly easy to train? What type of coat does she prefer, Double, smooth, silky/long, wire/broken or wool/wool mix? And how often can she groom? Daily, every few days or weekly.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> No worries, I’m the exact same way 😄 (literally memorized an entire dog breed encyclopedia my parents got me when I was 7, lol).


Me too 😂 If we pass an unfamiliar breed, I name it and state what it was bred for. It’s like my own game, with one player.. and no prize 😐 ... My oh calls me a geek 😂


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We are actually getting a shih tzu in September. As I've mentioned in the past our boxer passed away due to a brain stem tumor. He was my daughters dog, he was in part of big part of her emotional support. She has been depressed since his passing and has felt a failure in her life's endeavors. Last weekend we visited a breeder about an hour from us saw her dogs and one litter that is already sold. We have had shih tzu before and lost our last one about 6 years ago. Other than grooming they are sturdy little dogs that really like nothing more than to sleep on your lap or cuddle , they love to play and will do the "shih tzu 500" by racing around a few laps around the house. then going to sleep. At first we wanted another boxer (couldn't find a well bred one) or another st. or mini poodle. She felt the grooming would be too expensive for her and doesn't have the time. She has managed the shih tzu grooming and I can too, after 20 years you learn. lol So we will be getting a little boy hopefully in September.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vee said:


> Depends on a few factors.
> How much exercise can your mum provide? Trainability, does she want a dog that’s fairly easy to train? What type of coat does she prefer, Double, smooth, silky/long, wire/broken or wool/wool mix? And how often can she groom? Daily, every few days or weekly.


I need to ask that. She wants a dog that is easy to train. I don't think that she has a preference for coat type, but won't get any dog that needs to be hand stripped I think. Maybe every few days, but weekly would probably be best.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vee said:


> Me too 😂 If we pass an unfamiliar breed, I name it and state what it was bred for. It’s like my own game, with one player.. and no prize 😐 ... My oh calls me a geek 😂


No prize either for me 😐 The only prize is if you get to pet the dog!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> We are actually getting a shih tzu in September. As I've mentioned in the past our boxer passed away due to a brain stem tumor. He was my daughters dog, he was in part of big part of her emotional support. She has been depressed since his passing and has felt a failure in her life's endeavors. Last weekend we visited a breeder about an hour from us saw her dogs and one litter that is already sold. We have had shih tzu before and lost our last one about 6 years ago. Other than grooming they are sturdy little dogs that really like nothing more than to sleep on your lap or cuddle , they love to play and will do the "shih tzu 500" by racing around a few laps around the house. then going to sleep. At first we wanted another boxer (couldn't find a well bred one) or another st. or mini poodle. She felt the grooming would be too expensive for her and doesn't have the time. She has managed the shih tzu grooming and I can too, after 20 years you learn. lol So we will be getting a little boy hopefully in September.


Awwww! Congratulations!🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 

I'm so sorry to hear that your daughter has been depressed ever since his passing. I know how and what that feels like, it's very hard. 

They sound great! "Shih Tsu 500" 😂 lol. I'm glad you guys will be getting another dog soon. Did you guys tell Renn that he will have a baby brother yet?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> She wants to know if the Alasken Klee Kai acts like a Husky.


It’s like a smaller version of a Husky. It was bred to be a companion dog, rather than working, so it’s supposedly much less stubborn, and aren’t as likely to need a job to be happy. I actually haven’t met any personally, but totally want one someday. Here’s a video and an article from some people who know more than me:
Video on pros and cons
Article about the Klee Kai
Website of the official association


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> It’s like a smaller version of a Husky. It was bred to be a companion dog, rather than working, so it’s supposedly much less stubborn, and aren’t as likely to need a job to be happy. I actually haven’t met any personally, but totally want one someday. Here’s a video and an article from some people who know more than me:
> Video on pros and cons
> Article about the Klee Kai
> Website of the official association


Okay, cool! Thank you, so much! I have only seen one and it lives (I'm not sure if they still live here) but I never got to meet it. Please let me know when you get one!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> What book was it?


Oh! And it was this book, I think:
https://www.amazon.com/ultimate-enc...pedia&qid=1593127671&sprefix=dog+ency&sr=8-13
Can’t be sure, because I read it to pieces, unfortunately.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Oh! And it was this book, I think:
> The ultimate encyclopedia of dogs, dog breeds & dog care: Larkin, Peter; Stockman, Mike: 9781843091288: Amazon.com: Books
> Can’t be sure, because I read it to pieces, unfortunately.


Thank you!😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Oh! And it was this book, I think:
> The ultimate encyclopedia of dogs, dog breeds & dog care: Larkin, Peter; Stockman, Mike: 9781843091288: Amazon.com: Books
> Can’t be sure, because I read it to pieces, unfortunately.


I have 2 dog encyclopedias. But I can't find the ones that I have.


----------

